# Seeking B04 Academy Players



## ferbert (Jul 31, 2018)

LAUFA B04 Academy team is looking for a few more players to join our team. 
Positions Open: 
* Defender
* Center Froward 
* 2nd Goal Keeper 
Reference Details 
-USSDA Competition
-Fully Funded (Free of charge)
-Excellent Soccer Environment
-Stadium Field as practice 
-Accessible for all players from Los Angeles Area and SF Valley 

FYI: If you don't play these positions open, but you think you can compete... Don't hesitate and come for a tryout too. We are always open to see talented players

Call or text to arrange an appointment. (323) 602-3427
Thanks


----------

